# Octapus for NICU



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

This idea started in Sweden where crocheted octopus were given to babies in the NICU so that they would hold on to the tentacles instead of the lines around them. I have included a download of the pattern below the pic.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Not in English and pattern does not come up, I won't click on words when I don't know what they mean, got a better link?


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

It is a crocheted ball with embroidered features, appliquéd eye circles, and crocheted curlicues attached to the bottom. If you know how to crochet, it should be a fairly simple project.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Not in English and pattern does not come up, I won't click on words when I don't know what they mean, got a better link?


I tried the link in the original post and it worked fine.
http://lundabon.blogspot.se/2013/04/tutorial-blackfiskar_24.html
I had to hit the "Translate" to English button at the top
and will share the tutorial as a pdf...
it is photo heavy so may take a while to load, so give it time...


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Not in English and pattern does not come up, I won't click on words when I don't know what they mean, got a better link?


I've added a pdf file you can download


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

When I opened it up about 1/3 of the way down on the right there was a rectangle where you could put in what language you would like it in.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=octopus%20toy&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best
Free on Ravelry


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

grannysk said:


> I've added a pdf file you can download


Thanks bunches


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so cute and a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Now that is a great idea....


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute and a great idea!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

what a great idea, so cute. Added to my looooong to-do list!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Cute. And it looks easy enough to figure out just from the pictures.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a great idea, thank you.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

damn another project to look at did you think I didn't have enough on the go already lol


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

What a great idea, it is almost enough of an insentive to learn how to crochet


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

